# Custom Olivewood Prototype



## thefunkyP (Oct 17, 2011)

This fountain pen has been an idea in my head for a few years now, and this is my first successful attempt at it.  I still have a few processes to iron out as I develop this design (hidden clip, CA finish, wall thicknesses), but as a proof of concept I am very pleased with how this pen came out.  

The Olivewood is from Jerusalem, and the nib is a Heritance Fine point nib.  I’ve been using a Noodler’s blue/black ink to test it out with, and have loved the combination.  I used an adjustable pen mandrel for the closed ends, clip and nib section are from a churchhill kit, no brass tubes were used.

Thanks for looking.  Constructive criticism is always welcome.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 17, 2011)

Ben, that is a classy looking pen! Great job! Can't wait to see the next revision!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 17, 2011)

Constructive criticism?  sheesh .. can't we just tear you apart? :tongue:

I like it, but a couple of things stand out.
1. I'd bump the clip up higher, just a little. Maybe not black ti either.
2. the clip hole is catching my eye, I'm sure you didn't want that.
3. The black center band.. I'm not so sure on that.. but
I'm also not sure what would work better.

I love the shape. Nice clean lines.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like it - very classy! 

If you want overly nit-picky, I don't know about the chrome trim ring as the three metal colours takes away from the simplistic elegance of the pen.  

But MAN, do I like that pen!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 17, 2011)

I like it, great work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 17, 2011)

Love the shape, also that it friction posts, as Charlie said the clip draws my eye and I'm sure that you will get that straightened out on the next ones. Not to beat up on you as I envy your accomplishment.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nicely done.  I really like the looks of it.

Without brass tubes, what is the wall thickness?

  -Barry


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful pen, great looking blank.


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't make anything even close to that, so I have no room to criticize, but since you ask......

My only criticism is around the clip. I agree that it needs to be further up and that the slot is too obvious. Other than that it is beautiful. I like the wood and the shape, and I actually think the black centerband looks good. I like the separation.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 17, 2011)

For a proof of concept run, you REALLY smashed it out of the park. I HOPE I get some fountains looking that good one day. That seriously looks almost like I called you and gave you instructions for exactly what I'd want for personal carrying.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree that it looks great other than clip issues. Keep it up!


----------



## U-Turn (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW - what a great looking pen. Good job.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice pen.


----------



## thefunkyP (Oct 17, 2011)

_"I like it, but a couple of things stand out.
1. I'd bump the clip up higher, just a little. Maybe not black ti either.
2. the clip hole is catching my eye, I'm sure you didn't want that.
3. The black center band.. I'm not so sure on that... "_

Actually, the clip is chrome like the section trim ring, but got a glint from my lights when taking the photo.

Yeah, the clip slot did NOT turn out the way I had intended!  This was my first time attempting a hidden clip and let's just say I learned a lot about what not to do.  

As far as moving the clip up higher on the pen, the more I use it the more I like it where it is.  I might go a little higher next time, but this lets a lot of wood stick out the top of your pocket to show off :biggrin: as well as feeling pretty well centered and balanced on the pen as a whole.

Thanks for the honest critique!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 17, 2011)

There is also a tutorial in the library on a hidden clip. If your interested.
Lin.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 17, 2011)

the hole for the clip is a little large, I like the looks of the pen.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice pen.  Nicely done.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with everything Charlie said. Except I like the black centerband. But I think that's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it's a great start. I don't need to repeat what has already been said. You took your idea and, made it work for you. Nice work.


----------

